

What is it like to organize HackMIT? - ksiegel
https://medium.com/p/96467ee9a9b8

======
MIT_Hacker
Really great post. Cool to see what was going behind the scenes. I attended
this event as a sponsor/judge and was really impressed by all of the hackers
and organizers.

Except for that Ishaan kid, he sounds like a bitch.

------
yefim
Loved the post. Glad you could take the PennApps and MHacks models and fit
them to your situation. This Ishaan kid sounds like a bitch though.

